# Where to buy replacement MCB (circuit breaker)



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi
On my last trip, one of my circuit breakers failed.
The writing on it is: F&S, C45N, C6, 415V, IEC898, 6KA
Basically, it appears to be a double-pole 6A RCD earth breaker.

Clearly being away from the web has taken its toll as I can't find where to get a replacement from! I actually want the same but a 10A version (I know they exist as I have one next to the failed 6A )

Any ideas on suppliers? eBay and screwfix don't have it. Maybe http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/CM9810C.html?

Also - are the numbers/letters *that* relevent? Or will any 240v (or above) 10A RCD breaker the same size do? What is the difference between types B, C and D? (Believe my failed one is "C" e.g. C6, so C10 would be the replacement?)

Ho hum - a new area to learn!

Cheers


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Try Maplins or RS Components, they do everything,
Chris


----------



## 115430 (Aug 11, 2008)

Any electrical retailer (not the Curry/Comet type), some DIY stores will have RCB's -- or the more specialist stores such as RS Components and Farnells.

The type C and type D are what is called "motor rated" so they don't trip when a high inrush current is demanded, (leccy motors need a high current to start turning but only for a short duration). Did you get random tripping of the failed RCB when switching on an appliance?.

If you plan to use a vacuum cleaner/drill/lathe/fridge/hairdryer on the sockets protected by the failed RCB go for C or D type. D are more tolerant than C.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks for explanation
Maplin don't 
No RS or Farnell shop near me.
Found some on fleabay though I'll try first.
I'll get C. For the record - "I DO NOT USE A HAIR DRYER OR VACUUM CLEANER". (Mel does )


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_ RCD earth breaker_

Only if it has a TEST button.

Otherwise it is just a fancy fuse.


----------

